# Painting of Mark Morton from Lamb of God!



## Manurack (Dec 24, 2014)

So one day last week, I was checking out the local buy and sell on facebook. A local chick in town showcased a painting that she did of Bob Marley, saying that she can do custom paintings of any musician you want.

I'm a HUGE Lamb of God fan and Mark Morton is one of my idols. The first time I saw them live, was at Rexall Place in Edmonton when Lamb of God opened for Metallica on December 7th, 2008.
My friends and I had floor tickets, of course we got there early and got front row, 5 feet away from the stage! We managed to find Mark's amp setup and his guitar tech. When LoG started playing, Mark was playing right in front of us! Pumping out sick riffs and shredding solos 5 feet away and I couldnt believe it!
As a guitarist, seeing one of my favorite metal bands in the world & one of my guitar idols play right in front of me was so goddamn surreal and amazing! And Mark even threw a guitar pick to me as well!


Anyways here's what I sent to the girl that does the paintings. A picture from Lamb of God performing during the Download 2007 show I believe.






And here is a picture of the finished product that she sent me! I requested that she painted the guitar red, as that's my favorite looking model of Mark's signature Jackson Dominion!






I cannot fuucking wait to pick it up soon! I've got the perfect spot for it on my wall too... Right between my Gibson Explorer and my Epiphone Les Paul Goldtop and it will be a huge inspiration! After watching the making of the Sacrament album on the Walk With Me In Hell dvd pack, Mark is actually the reason why I bought my Les Paul Goldtop! I'm so stoked!


----------



## Ibzzus (Dec 24, 2014)

Gratz bro. Looks cool as ....


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 24, 2014)

That looks awesome!


if you'd like a Mark Morton sculpture...


----------



## Manurack (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I pickdd it up yesterday, its huge and I love it!






And here it is between my Explorer and Les Paul Goldtop!





I freakin' love it!


----------

